# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Robot Factory Releases the CopperFace Electroplating Machine

## Eddie

For those of you who like the look of metal, but love the idea of being able to 3D print your jewelry and other designs, Robot Factory has released an electroplating machine called the CopperFace.  the machine makes the electroplating process a simple and easy one.  This means that anyone who is willing to spend $493 on the machine can turn their 3D printed plastic and resin objects into metal coating works of art.  Read and see more on this machine at http://3dprint.com/79341/robot-factory-copperface

----------


## DJNOS1978

So coming up with a name that isn't close to our machine's name is that hard huh?!? Wow.

----------


## richardphat

I just need what you using for your conductive spray, because honestly, it's probably another existing product with another label.

----------


## DJNOS1978

The copperhead

----------


## LambdaFF

I didn't back the Orbit Kickstarter which was way pricier than that and I looked around a bit for kits that could do something similar. While obviously the solution provided was less integrated, I didn't think it justified the added cost then.

Looking at this and the kits from the 2 suppliers I had found ... I'm wondering what I'm missing that justifies the overcost. A battery or battery charger can be found for less than 80€ and a magnetic stirrer is way below that so ... why such a difference ?

http://www.gaterosplating.co.uk/
http://www.caswellplating.com/electr...ive-parts.html

If someone does plating here, I'd be curious to hear about their opinion.

----------


## richardphat

I used to plate my 25 cents with copper, I would use copper acetate since it was the poor's man way to plate them. However, with ABS materials, I currently have to paint my parts/dip into acetone with graphite powder and then I would let them dry before plating. It's quite messy and smells terrible with constant exposure to acetone. I'd like to find a suitable spray, so I can just do outside in the parking.

I currently have my eyes on these product, however, these are so god dang expansive.....

http://www.mgchemicals.com/products/...er-copper-843/
http://www.mgchemicals.com/products/...rfi-shielding/

----------


## LambdaFF

> I currently have my eyes on these product, however, these are so god dang expansive.....
> 
> /


I did a quick search and the MG conductive paint seems like 125$/liter. In gateros, the conductive paint that goes with their electroforming kit can be refilled by 250ml bottles, at 14£ each 4*250ml is about 85$/liter.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

The team at Robot Factory, based in Italy, has used their CopperFace metal plating kit for a new project--galvanizing. In a project brought to them by a customer, they assessed numerous factors regarding the object such as size, material, uses, and more. Using calculations to assess temperatures, time for coating, and other dynamics, the team had great results with looking at the galvanization of 3D printed products. Read more about their galvanization process in the full article: http://3dprint.com/90634/robot-factory-galvanize/

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Italian 3D printer and desktop machine manufacturing company Robot  Factory released a desktop galvanic plating system called Copperface at  this year’s Maker Faire Rome. The system includes everything needed to  start plateing even non-conductive parts, including an energy supply,  glass anodising tank, phosphorus copper anodes, copper sulphate acid  solutions, an automatic magnetic stirrer and a conductive spray that  turns virtually anything into a metal platable object. You can find out  more about Copperface over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/102434/copperface-maker-faire-rome/

----------


## LambdaFF

Already asked for a quote when you first posted, maybe better luck this time ?

----------


## Maisondargent

Not displaying any prices on their website and not responding to price requests does not appear to be professional at all.

----------


## LambdaFF

> Not displaying any prices on their website and not responding to price requests does not appear to be professional at all.


I did get a message with a price list in the end. Here are the links provided.
http://www.robotfactory.it/Depliant/CopperFace_EN.zip 
http://www.robotfactory.it/Listini/L...CopperFace.zip

What I'm trying to understand/decide now is what their setup brings in added value. I've been looking at others like Gateros and Caswell ... we're talking well over 30% difference here. I have never been a believer in the "lowest-possible-price-point" policy, yet in this case I don't understand what this brings to the table.

----------


## curious aardvark

for what should be a fairly simple procedure - it does look pretty expensive. 

That said - finding a <1v power supply has proved surprisingly difficult.

----------

